# discussion re £60k baby via ivf, what book was it please???



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi can anyone help?
On This morning on Monday the had a couple that had spent £60k on ivf and was on there with the new baby and a specialist, the specialist recommended a book, does anyone know what this was or who the specialist was - she wrote the book so i could try and search her name.  I am under the impression that the book contained different types of therapies and things to do in the period before you conceive.

Any help would be good 

Thanks 
 
Kate 
xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

It was Zita West, can't remember which book it was though...


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you fingersarecrossed
i found it search her name
Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant: The Complete Programme from the Renowned Fertility Expert

thanks


----------

